# Starting at center..Kwaaaaaamee Brown!!!



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The guy skips practice,gets a tummy ache and misses a playoff game???Now he is told not to show up for the rest of the playoffs....You know hes a goner...

So,what is kwame worth??

Hes a restricted free agent...

Would you trade the number 8 pick for him,plus some filler?

The guy is verrrrrry sensitive..is he worth a shot??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the wizards wont match any offer. they basically sent him packing just now. 

i think he can be had for the MLE. dont think a team under the cap would offer him any more cause there are better free agents out there.

kwames a moron, i mean, he didnt know how to do laundry, he put no effort into improving his game either. but ill take him, i dont really care


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You sign him outright and let the Wizards risk bringing him back and not being happy, because he will be playing with the same blackholes. They've destroyed his value to the point, where you might as well let him go for nothing. I think he'd be better with Marbury or Kidd, because they do know how to feed the Bigs and I have maintained that he is a Center, not a 4 man.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

I dont think that giving up a draft pick is worth it for kwame, at the 8th spot you have a lot of talent to choose from and the odds of the wizards resigning kwame seem very slim os any offer would likely not be matched.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think at this point jyd and the #30 pick this season is fair for kwame.

Jerome williams is a swing forward who plays great defense making him perfect to team with jamison , the knicks need a young player who can play center to take a chance on , Kwame with the size of jerome's deal can still get something close to the 4 yr. 30 mil. he turned down in the preseason.

Its saves the knicks their mle and gives them another young big to build with, gives the wizards 2 quality players , possibly a starter in williams, a win-win.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the wizards would rather let kwame walk then take JYDs crappy contract


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

JYD is a very good hustle player. He leaves it all out on the court. + the 30 pick may end up being a steal. I try to sign him for a 3 yr MLE to get his bird rights and dare the wiz to match it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

WOW...you guys are really down on the guy.....Only 3 years out of HS,his airness hand picked number 1 NBA pick for the MLE???I say the wizards do not let him walk.They will want value

If Zeke can land him for the MLE or a deal with Georgetown product Sweetney and the #30,we may be well on our way,especially if Green is available at the 8...

Kwame
KT
Ariza/TT/Greene
Marbury
Jc/H20/greene



But you know Thorn will somehow outmanuver Zeke,perhaps trading the 14 pick and which is worth kwame....If he turns out to be anything,that is the team to beat in the east...

Kristic
Kwame
RJ 
Carter 
Kidd


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think the nets would be better off drafting hakim warrick. Krstic at center with warrick at pf wouldnt be bad, since warrick could run the break with j kidd, grab boards and block shots


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the nets are going to pick up Shareef, which is a great fit for that team.


As for Kwame, he'll be cheap so why not. He's a mental cripple but mental problems are easy to change when you change scenery. Besides if he keeps up his crap NY fans will really let him have it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if Warrick could put on another 20 -30 pounds he could play the 4..The problem is the neys need a perimeter shooter,and that is no Warrick..But that would be one nast fast break

Kwame is already getting booed in Washington..Arenas had to ask the fans in washington to show support...that may be why he doesnt go to a big market team


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well, if stromile swift is playing forward, he can play forward. theres always shooters available in free agency. and what does the nets shooting problems have anything to do with warrick when you suggested they trade their pick for brown?

i wouldnt really care if we dont get brown, cause he doesnt care about the game. and im happy we didnt give dampier that 7 year deal, hes looking pretty average out there, and thats being nice.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The reason why i would take Brown over a shooter if I was the Nets is there is small possibility that Kwame could break out with Jason Kidd.You dont find many 7 footers with his athletic ability..or his immaturity...

I think you have to take a chance on Kwame......


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

truth said:


> The reason why i would take Brown over a shooter if I was the Nets is there is small possibility that Kwame could break out with Jason Kidd.You dont find many 7 footers with his athletic ability..or his immaturity...
> 
> I think you have to take a chance on Kwame......



I personally don't think Kwame wouldn't be able to hack it in NY. If he couldn't handle DC, what makes you think he would be able to survive the biggest of fishbowls in NY? That being said, he should cost no more than a MLE. Trading Sweetney and a 1st rd pick (even if it is the 30th pick in the draft) for a player being sat down during his teams playoffs for a poor attitude and limited ablilities thus far is way too much. I think that Kwame can be had for a bargain if not cheaper and we should not overpay to fill a position he thus far have shown he is unable to fulfill. If you are going to get Kwame and can draft another big with the 8th pick ( Splitter, Taft, Big M) and you are abe to fill the combo guard spot with the 30th pick, then you are ahead of the game. If I was IT I would try to draft an Euro SF/PF/C who doesn't necessarily have to play in the post o be successfull and you have a solid foundation. Use the exceess PF's we have on the team to get some veteran help or future draft choices. I would keep Sweetney and KT. KT for his outside shot and Sweetney is valuable off the bench to draw fouls. We haven't even gotten to our expiring contracts yet, which can be used to get say a Larry hughes out of DC to start for us and send Crawford to the bench and be our combo guard. IT has so many options. I know that he will come thru for us.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> WOW...you guys are really down on the guy.....Only 3 years out of HS,his airness hand picked number 1 NBA pick for the MLE???I say the wizards do not let him walk.They will want value


The Clippers let Olowokandi (1st pick), Lamar Odom (4th pick), and Andre Miller (acquired for 3rd pick Miles) go for nothing all in the same summer.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sweetney and the 30th pick for kwame to me is unrealistic , for one sweets doesn't make enough he made 1.9 mil this year and 2.1 mil. next season , no way kwame takes a similar amount for a trade to the knicks.

jyd makes 12.5 over the next 2 years which is way too much for him i agree , i could see the deal being expanded to adding sweets and jarvis hayes and the knicks kicking in 3 mil. as a sweetner. mike sweetney is a bargain and 3 mil takes some of the sting from jerome.

after 2 years jyd has a team option which will in all likelyhood not be excersized , thus getting rid of that obligation and they still will have sweetney. they could also resign jyd for less, but thats years down the road.

J.williams + sweetney plus 3 mil. for jarvis hayes and kwame brown kills 2 of the knicks problems with 1 stone , they need a 2 guard who has size and a young big who is big enough to play center .

it gives the wizards 2 local guys who fill needs, one who is a post up threat and the other who is a very good defender.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

what? why should we give up sweetney for kwame? they are the same age and sweet is a better player... put aside the three inches, what does kwame do better than sweet? sweet is a better low post scorer, and a better rebounder, and he's still on a rookie deal... its a no brainer to me.

i said it in the NBA board but i dont want kwame, he's gonna get 5+ mil a year and he sucks. there's no reason we couldnt draft Taft at #8 and not <i>expect</i> him to give us what kwame would bring to the table.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Debt Collector said:


> what? why should we give up sweetney for kwame? they are the same age and sweet is a better player... put aside the three inches, what does kwame do better than sweet? sweet is a better low post scorer, and a better rebounder, and he's still on a rookie deal... its a no brainer to me.
> 
> i said it in the NBA board but i dont want kwame, he's gonna get 5+ mil a year and he sucks. there's no reason we couldnt draft Taft at #8 and not <i>expect</i> him to give us what kwame would bring to the table.



kwame guards centers better , for all of sweetney's positives he doesn't do that as well and that is the knicks big weakness and sweets is very foul prone when he has to guard centers, they have not a single center on their roster, and kwame is 7' 270 vs sweetney's 6'8 275, there is no guarentee that taft is a center , he has very good size for a 4 but he is currently an undersized center if that is where his future is.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ill tell you why you trade Sweetney for Kwame...

KT,Mo T,Malik Rose,possibly TT at the 4
vs
Bruno Sundov at the 5......



Its about filling your needs,not necessarily who is the better player...I am a Sweeney supporter(assuming he gets in shape),but he rarely gets touches in the Knicks current scheme.He is not a pick and roll player,which is marburys bread and butter with KT.He is very expendable...

I think Malik Rose is a more tradeable asset than junkyard....

And there is no doubt some team is going to pay 7 milllion for Kwame..hes 22,7 feet tall and a super athlete..He may be a total bust,but someone like Cleveland could let Z go,sign and trade him and pick up kwame for half of what they were paying Z.Is it any riskier to sign a 22 y.o kwame to 7 mill than it is to pay Z 10-14 million at his age and medical history?

As a trader you have to buy low and sell high..Kwames value cant get any lower...We desparately need a 5,and Kwame is worth the shot.If it costs the number 30 pick,filler and Sweetney,i say pull the trigger.As long as you dont give up the number 8 pick,give them what they want


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The Clippers let Olowokandi (1st pick), Lamar Odom (4th pick), and Andre Miller (acquired for 3rd pick Miles) go for nothing all in the same summer.


Exactly my point..The clippers did exactly that and when was the last playof game they won??

Elgin is clueless and Sterling is commitee to making money

I repeat..There is no way Ernie and the wizards let kwame walk for free.Why would you when you can get value in return???


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth....*

I agree. Kwame can be the Knick's 5 of the future...if he gets the right mentor. Herb is a good guy for the task if he stays. I also like Sweets but the 4 is the easiest position to fill unless you are loking for a Dirk N. type. I try to trade Marbury for some scoring AND defense at the 2. If some sort of trade could be worked out to get Artest to team with JC, I'd be thrilled. I still maintain that there is enough chips to re-make this team into a very good team come next year. There is only a few players that I would trade the 8th (or better) pick to acquire so I think that we can realistically get a future starter in that position. Marvin Williams is a pipe dream but getting him for the 3 and moving Ariza to the 2 gives the team unreal length and athleticism at the 1-3. I think Ariza can become a serviceable shooter to go with his other skills and Williams is a future star. Add Kwame and there is STILL a bunch of trade chips to add depth and more players to new Knicks. Chin up, guys...better days are comin'.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,if you can get a Kwame brown at the MLE or for the #30 pick plus Rose/Sweetney/filler,you have to be insane not to go for it...He is 22,7 feet tall and very athletic....Bruno Sunduv is our backup...lets be real here.

I just dont know how Zeke is going to sell the knicks to him..Maybe bring Ewing in and have him mentor him..Ewing is a warrior and neither guy has good hands so its a perfect relationship...

Why not just draft greene at the 8 and wait for him to develop???

A team of 

Kwame
KT/Mo T
JC/Ariza
Marbury/JC
tt/greene

is not bad..look at the average age...


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> I just dont know how Zeke is going to sell the knicks to him..Maybe bring Ewing in and have him mentor him..Ewing is a warrior and neither guy has good hands so its a perfect relationship...
> 
> Why not just draft greene at the 8 and wait for him to develop???
> 
> ...


I'm all for giving up one of the umpteen powerforwards we have that are below 6'9" its a joke. Sweetney does nothing for me, I'd ship his chunky butt out for Kwame and a first round pick any day.

As for greene, I know everyone is high on the kid, but he doesn't dominate. He is a great athlete and has a good game... but he does not dominate. This is an important attack mentality that cannot be taught. He could very easily end up being a Deshaun Stevenson/ Joe Johnson type. Also, after workouts he will most likely be gone before 8. His performance in the dunk contest will warrant this.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would like to see the Knicks pick up Kwame. You never know, he might begin to put up all-star Numbers. We need a Center. Trading Sweets would be fine with me.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He could very easily end up being a Deshaun Stevenson/ Joe Johnson type.


joe Johnson was one of the worst trades the celts ever made...the guy is close to being an all star and is going to be signed for major $$$$$$$$$$$....

we can only hope that the knicks get kwame and he becomes a Joe Johnson story...

hopefully the media in washington will love the idea of an ex hoya,sweetney coming back home...

ild make that trade so fast your head would spin


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> Alfa,if you can get a Kwame brown at the MLE or for the #30 pick plus Rose/Sweetney/filler,you have to be insane not to go for it...He is 22,7 feet tall and very athletic....Bruno Sunduv is our backup...lets be real here.
> 
> I just dont know how Zeke is going to sell the knicks to him..Maybe bring Ewing in and have him mentor him..Ewing is a warrior and neither guy has good hands so its a perfect relationship...
> 
> ...


i think selling him on coming to the knicks should be fairly easy ...just hand him a copy of the roster and ask him if he can find a center on it.

if he picks out sundov ....call bruno's agent and release him.

playing time is the biggest carrot you can give kwame right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

grinch, if the Knicks can draft Chris Taft (who will be a much better pro with a PG to actually pass him the ball) and sign Kwame Brown, I'd love that offseason for them. The chance to platoon those two at the 5 and then potentially play them together down the road would be something special to have.

Try to get Kwame without trading a pick though. I want to see John Gilchrist in NY backing up Starbury.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> grinch, if the Knicks can draft Chris Taft (who will be a much better pro with a PG to actually pass him the ball) and sign Kwame Brown, I'd love that offseason for them. The chance to platoon those two at the 5 and then potentially play them together down the road would be something special to have.
> 
> Try to get Kwame without trading a pick though. I want to see John Gilchrist in NY backing up Starbury.


hkf i like taft , i think he has an otis thorpe type future but i'm not sure if he's the best player for the knicks to draft. If they keep their pick in the lotto i'd like to see them pursue either gerald green or webster, its time they start looking to the future and with ariza having a wingman spot locked it would be nice if they could groom the other spot.

i also agree about carl krauser he's not the best pg to make you look good for scouts , i haven't seen gilchrist much so i cant really i know if the knicks should draft him, but from i've read he sounds like a really good player.

i dont think the knicks can sign brown with the mle they have to use some of it to sign ariza , but they can sell him on a sign and trade, by promising him serious min. at center.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

if kwame is a knick in 2005-06 i will be pissed off. taking on kwame and his inevitable contract is a huge risk that we arent in a position to take. all kwame has proven in the nba is that he's damaged goods, and is immature and hasnt even shown flashes of living up to his expectations. we dont need any extra payroll at all. the only new players we should be adding are the rookies that we draft, and thats it. 

doesnt anyone realize that kwame sucks? this isnt a JO situation where he wasnt getting PT. kwame had more than enough opportunities and proved that the only thing different between him and a 6'11'' corpse, is that he is athletic. his basketball skills are well below average. like i said, sweet gives you more and he will give it to you at 1/3 of the cost next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> hkf i like taft , i think he has an otis thorpe type future but i'm not sure if he's the best player for the knicks to draft. If they keep their pick in the lotto i'd like to see them pursue either gerald green or webster, its time they start looking to the future and with ariza having a wingman spot locked it would be nice if they could groom the other spot.
> 
> i also agree about carl krauser he's not the best pg to make you look good for scouts , i haven't seen gilchrist much so i cant really i know if the knicks should draft him, but from i've read he sounds like a really good player.
> 
> i dont think the knicks can sign brown with the mle they have to use some of it to sign ariza , but they can sell him on a sign and trade, by promising him serious min. at center.


I think 2006 is the year to get a SG prospect personally. Rodney Carney, Hassan Adams, Malik Hairston, Von Wafer and a few others should be in the draft in 2006 and that's the year to grab a SG. Also giving Kwame the MLE, doesn't really affect Ariza, because he's signed for the next two years. The Knicks will have his bird rights if I'm not mistaken, so it won't matter.

I don't think they can take a SG prospect because you gotta see what you have in Crawford, not to mention they are almost assuredly going to deal Tim Thomas and Penny Hardaway for something, I just hope it's not Gordon Giricek or something crappy like that.

Gilchrist is the perfect backup to Marbury, because he reminds me of Sam Cassell/Chauncey Billups in terms of his style of play. I think he could learn very well and play solid minutes as a backup. Now questions regarding his bi-polar attitude scare people off, but for his talent he's a top 10-15 talent falling to the bottom of the first round (or the Knicks could take a flyer on Sean Banks, but personally he's too close to the Paterson homies IMO, he needs to be away from them).

As for Taft, I love Krauser, but Pitt's offense sucks and Jamie Dixon never took care of Taft's immense gifts. Yes, he's 6'10, but he plays bigger than that and I liked him better than Okafor coming out of college. I think Marbury would really make this guy look good. I think he has some Truck Robinson, poor man Moses Malone in his game if he can actually get a chance to show his game. I mean this is a guy who preseason looked like the No. 1 player drafted and then had a down year. The talent is still there and I think at No. 8, it will be a steal for the Knicks.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont get how after all this a guy can be a big free agent this summer. He sure shouldnt be a starter.... Especcially in new york, the media will tear him up.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i have nothing against the guy, but there is no conspiracy about how nobody heard from him in 4 years. he has a long way to go to become a player in this league.


----------



## The BK Broiler (Apr 26, 2005)

I Agree, The guy is still young, all he needs is the right coach (teacher) and he will be a productive player. If Jax comes to NY, there you go. trade kurt thomas to wizards and getting Kwame in return wouldnt be a bad deal at all, remember how many players started out terrible in the begining and have turned out ok, like....larry hughes, tyson chandler. all you need is patience, and a new setting.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

behind eddy curry this guy is the best fit or new york. Actually (especially) if sweetney is going to start a PF next year. He might be a great guy to sign for the MLE. I'd work a sign and trade for Stromile Swift. 



Unload Tim Thomas and 2 1st draft picks to philly for a sign and trade for Korver and dalembert

Then trade marbury away for someone else. Who? yall suggest something

then call phil


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> behind eddy curry this guy is the best fit or new york. Actually (especially) if sweetney is going to start a PF next year. He might be a great guy to sign for the MLE. I'd work a sign and trade for Stromile Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, then who do we take in the draft?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame will likely get offered more than the MLE,as hard as that may be to believe.The Wizards will probably match and trade him...Fortunately,they are in need of a power foward and may bite on KT,Rose or their very own ex Hoya Mike Sweetney...plus the number 30...

The problem is the Cavs..Z wants 14 mil fr 3 years and they may let him walk or sign and trade and could then sign Kwame....


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

dalembert is a guy we might want to parlay a S&T with. if we are talking about a 7 footer who can defend and has upside, dalembert excites me more than kwame.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dalembert is not on the market,Philly will match almost all offers and what do we have to offer Philly,unless they are dying to unload Webber..

Had kwame not quit on his team,this conversation would not be happening..Its similar to the Spree incident where he choked PJ...You are only getting this shot because of Kwames insane behavior


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Insane behavior is the truth (besides truth being your name). I want him, but then I don't want him because you never know what he will bring to the table. I wouldn't pay more than the MLE on him. I also don't think he could stand up to the scrutiny and pressure of being in NY. That's a major factor...butif you were to sign him and draft Hakim Warrick to play along aside him that's intrigiung. I want Warrick, but I want size in place first. Hakim needs a low post player to play with in the NBA to watch his back. Sign Kwame draft Warrick at 8, grab another big guy at 30, that's your frontline for a few years. As much as I don't like Kwame Brown, I think/know he has more upside than Nazr.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

truth said:


> Dalembert is not on the market,Philly will match almost all offers and what do we have to offer Philly,unless they are dying to unload Webber..
> 
> Had kwame not quit on his team,this conversation would not be happening..Its similar to the Spree incident where he choked PJ...You are only getting this shot because of Kwames insane behavior



come on truth.

wizards were not gonna bring kwame back no matter what. brendan haywood provided them better value the last few years. they were tired of kwame's act a long time ago.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

So you are saying the wizards had pretty much made up their mind,but this last episode cemented it.Perhaps..

Do you feel the same way about Darko??


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Washington have officially washed their hands of Kwame Brown for the playoffs. I don't think that he will be offered more than the MLE, but if he does get it we shouldn't be the team to do it. I don't want to overpay to get this guy and I don't think he would be able to handle being in NY. Darko, I haven't seen enough of this guy to say 'Yea or Nay'. I don't know what he brings to the table. I remember everything printed about him before he got drafted, but I don't know what game he has now.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

darko would be more of a project than kwame would be. but what type of contract will darko get? probably not as much as kwame will get.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> darko would be more of a project than kwame would be. but what type of contract will darko get


thats a very interesting question..Kwame has done everything possible to ruin his career and question his commitment to the game...

Darko has done nothing except had the misfortune of playing on a team that is very deep,has very talented bigs and a coach who tends not to play rookies..(I believe carlisle played Prince)

Yet,everyone will fall for Kwames potential,and remember the game where he dropped 30+ and 19 boards on Webber...Strange,but true


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*If you have a choice....*

You have to take Darko for this team. He has way more offensive skills than Brown although not QUITE as athletic. He is also a true center as opposed to a big guy that some thought might end up at sf (Brown). Darko is a pipe dream that I'd take in a second. Assuming that he cannot be had, Brown would not be a huge gamble. His upside is undisputed and he is young enough to be given a pass for his past. It is SO important to be matched up with the right situation when you are so young and, unfortunately, most of the very high young picks are not. For anyone to say that he can't handle NY appears to be an ignorant statement based on what one may have read...not witnessed. The real story very seldom makes the headlines. If he was the age of TT, I'd say no thanks. 22 is just a kid.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,there is no doubt in my mind Zeke will go after Kwame with serious intentions.....For the MLE,or KT/Rose plus the 30,you have got to....You cant afford to miss out on potentially the next Jermaine Oneal...

Darko??? How can we possibly make a judgement on the guy...Brown never ever plays the kid..its Bizzare......I imagine larrybrown/Darko is a win win situation.If Brown stays on to coach the Pistons,no way Darko stays.So we could be in the Darko swwepstakes,and he probably starts as of today...If Coach brown bolts Detroit,we hav our coach..win win situation


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Truth, I have seen him play enough to see he can be a monster center. He can move, shoot, rebound, and pass. Have not seen enough to know if he can protect the lane. His stats have been very good when he plays. He is probably a double/double guy next year with starter's time. Good lookin' kid,too.....he would be a madison avenue king with the Euro's in NY. I think his agent would die to have him in the City.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I cant imagine him staying one day past his contract in Detroit..Seems to me he is headed for L.A or N.Y...He is an instant starter here....

My guess is the only two players Detroit would want are Ariza and Crawford...Would you trade Crawford for Darko?Would you give up the #8 pick??

No way Detroit lets him walk for the MLE


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I would hesitate to send Ariza because of his qualities plus his youth. I think the guy could eventually be a player like a poor-man's Tmac minus the shot but with a better attitude. The #8 is a no-brainer as far as I'm concerned. Where could you get a guy like that for an 8 pick? Getting him would definately change the direction I would be thinking in the off season. I would want to add more toughness and make a big play for Artest. Could the Pacers use Stephon? I am not impressed with Tinsley like everyone else is. I doubt Detroit has a place for JC. The picks may mean more to them. They are going to need salary space to sign Prince...he won't be cheap.

If we could end up with JC, Artest, Ariza, (fill in the blank from whoever is left), and Darko, it would be a hugely successful off season.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Damn I hope we get Darko. Man we could use a break so many fricking dispapointments for almost a decade. 


It is good to see that everyone knows what is up with Darko, despite what the media trys to sell you that kid is really fricking talented, though, he seems to have really lost his heart.

He isn't really emphatic in his play time anymore, no I can't blame him but another year of that and he could be a head case like Kwame.


----------



## nyk4ever (May 13, 2005)

I say KT and #30 or Sweets and 2-2nd rounders for kwame.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I would think the Pistons would take the number 8 pick and filler for Darko in a heartbeat...It is a very fair offer...The guy was a number 2 pick that hasnt gotten off the bench in 2 years.They know hes gonna bolt.....hmmmm


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I think the Pistons would do that because they know Darko wont be staying when his contract is up. They should try to get something for him.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

when dumars drafted him, they were drafting for the future......i dunno. it could get him, but not that likely. i dont think Joe would give up on his pick that quick.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

truth said:


> I would think the Pistons would take the number 8 pick and filler for Darko in a heartbeat...It is a very fair offer...The guy was a number 2 pick that hasnt gotten off the bench in 2 years.They know hes gonna bolt.....hmmmm


thats a very bad trade for us though. darko is very very high risk.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

DC,all of these proposed trades are high risk,otherwise you would NEVER have the opportunity to get these guys..Its similar to Jermaine Oneal.For every JO story there are probably 20 busts..

Darko is a different story as he hasnt been given the opportunity to play...The Currys and Kwames of the world are a special situation..Its mental,its about heart and the desire to succeed.....

I could not fault Zeke for making any of those moves....

But he has to et the right coach and staff to work with these guys and give them a long leash.There will be growing pains..


----------

